# Any Guesses To What This Is?



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I imagine after looking at the picture below that most have a good Idea what tool this came from. 

The reason for this Thread is to post a link I found to solve my problem and maybe help someone else.


The Picture is the dust chute off my table saw, a Delta 36-725. The problem I had with it was caused by a short Dust Right flex line that was hooked to it. I didn't realize that the tension on the dust chute/flex line connection was causing the metal chute to bend out of alignment. The flex line was pulling the chute around the table saws side. With the metal chute not aligned it would rub against the table saw blade. OUCH!

The problem has been going on about a year and every so often would have to bend/pry the chute away from the blade or use some wire and a block of wood to ease the tension off of it. Usually the lower the blade, the bigger the problem. And of course it would happen at he worst time in which you would have to stop and take 5 to 50 minutes for a quick fix. I finally had enough recently and just took the entire dust chute off before it ruined a blade. After taking it off I Googled around and found a fix for my table saw dust collection problem. After re-working my saws dust collection problem it has improved its capability and there is less dust after sawing. Before there would always be a pile of dust below the saw and dust flying everywhere. There is still dust ff the blade but it is much better. Even though the fix is for my exact table saw (I got lucky). I believe it can be adapted to many saws. 

https://imgur.com/gallery/bU29Y


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

*Dust collection Fix*

Picture #1 Bolt L brackets evenly 0n each leg

Picture #2 Cut plywood to size to fit the bottom of your saw add dust hood


Picture #3-4-5 Tape all the openings in your saw and you will decrease the dust in your shop.
No your motor will not overheat.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Marco - I installed one of those chutes on an old Beaver table contractor saw and it worked OK, but I found that because the motor hung off the back I couldn't seal up the saw tight enough, without interfering with the raising/lowering of the blade and tilting the saw for bevel cuts. It was better than having the saw dust fall down to the floor but I found it didn't get the saw dust that collected on the sides and in the corners.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

From what I've seen there isn't any build up but will continue to monitor it.


----------

